
News app offers FT, Economist and Bloomberg content under one paywall - hhs
https://www.pressgazette.co.uk/new-app-mogul-news-combines-ft-economist-and-bloomberg-content-under-one-paywall/
======
topicseed
Using Bloomberg's watch list for personal investments, I never signed up
because of their high price for a casual investor like me.

> Mogul News bills itself as offering access to “the world’s best journalism
> in one app”, bringing together newsbrands whose content is behind a paywall
> under one “simple and affordable” subscription of £9.99 per month

For such a low price, I'd happily do it. Has anybody tried this service? How's
the content delivery happening?

~~~
walshemj
Do you get IC as well (investors chronicle) I might be tempted.

IC is part of the Economist publications.

